# If you take GABA or L-Theanine with L-Tyrosine...



## nayashi (Sep 4, 2004)

It might make you ridiculously sleepy. GABA inhibits the norepinephrine transmitters, and when L-Tyrosine is supposed to convert to norepinephrine and dopamine, it can only convert into dopamine, and dopamine by its lonesome could potentially cause "sleep attacks."

Goodnight...


----------



## alysonwonderland (Dec 5, 2013)

I take GABA... so this explains so much...


----------



## nayashi (Sep 4, 2004)

Do you also take L-Tyrosine? I was taking GABA and L-Theanine and they were working well for anxiety, then I decided to add L-Tyrosine and got really sleepy. At first I thought it was just a fluke, so I tried again with the same results. I haven't tried the L-Tyrosine without the GABA and L-Theanine. It would be interesting to see if it still makes me sleepy...


----------

